# Mal-pedigree



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

For those who knows mals, what´s your thought about these dogs in the pedigree, have heard good things about this male,lei-anns åskar, and his father Xjules seems to be a nice dog what I´ve seen on him on film and previous litters after him.

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/84127/Lei-Anns-Åskar

Another dog that seems fine, nice looking, working as security/PP-dog.
http://www.blacknecks.com/A'Jet_sv.htm

Some films of him,
http://www.blacknecks.com/Jet_hartskydd.avi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH1scLGHekQ


----------

